# Gang Banging!



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

My views on Corona Virus and Fishing on your boat with a group of friends.Not trying to come across as pompous.BUT!If you insist on fishing with a group of friends that do not live in the same household as you.Please do NOT post photos of you and said group of non household members on social media while we are under social distancing orders.There is no better way to get the state of Ohio to ban or shut down all fishing and ramps than by giving them proof that fishermen are scofflaws who are willing to spread the virus.I realize most people are uncomfortable going on a boat alone. But if you must have someone with you or you insist on a group please don't post pictures of you and your group on Social Media for all to see.Have fun and be safe.


----------



## erie660 (Aug 25, 2007)

Totally agree!


----------



## fishermanbob (Dec 14, 2011)

donkey said:


> My views on Corona Virus and Fishing on your boat with a group of friends.Not trying to come across as pompous.BUT!If you insist on fishing with a group of friends that do not live in the same household as you.Please do NOT post photos of you and said group of non household members on social media while we are under social distancing orders.There is no better way to get the state of Ohio to ban or shut down all fishing and ramps than by giving them proof that fishermen are scofflaws who are willing to spread the virus.I realize most people are uncomfortable going on a boat alone. But if you must have someone with you or you insist on a group please don't post pictures of you and your group on Social Media for all to see.Have fun and be safe.


agreeeeeeee1


----------



## nitrofish1 (Apr 13, 2013)

well said


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Good to see posting again ole buddy. And I agree with you as well. Tight lines


----------



## jwfish (Jan 28, 2005)

So true well said.


----------



## rml-l.erie (Mar 3, 2016)

finally a real post worthy of a thumbs up , nice job , reality rules. I was chocking reading all the bleeding heart liberals crap , on our fishing report site . go fishen , however u please, keep distance , wash hands, don't talk , no pics, go home be happy, keep it low key , alone or with a partner. it aint that fricken hard. your seing the difference between city folk and the country home boys that were born and raised on the lake-- my backyard---- thankyou donkey for bringing it out buddy. I am fricken OUT


----------



## Gern186 (Feb 2, 2010)

Well said. I totally agree


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I liked your post Donkey, but rml-I.erie apparently like the **** out of it!


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

great post donkey ....too bad some people cant keep politics out of anything...


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Please don’t post any fishing reports or you will catch [email protected] for the time being. Guys are just waiting to pounce on you if you do.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I post fishing reports, when I have actual info to disclose. I’m fishin at night 80% of the time tho with practically nobody ever around on the lakes or the roadways.


----------



## portney (Aug 7, 2015)

Well, looks like if I make it out this weekend, will be a solo trip....



Port


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

been out 8 times so far this year,7 of them solo,no plans on changing anything,just me and the dog.sorry if my posts are causing negative reactions or causing out-of-staters to foam at the mouth and make poor decisions.i fish alone 80% of the time,have my boat rigged to launch at any ramp,any weather,with or without docks.been fishing solo for 2+decades and no plans of changing.sorry if that flies in the face of all these mandates.in my business I carry a pint to a quart of 91% rubbing alcohol in every company vehicle I drive. I proactively sanitize my environment before doing anything. safest place to get gas is at the gas pump I justed used because its sterile when I,m done with it.my job as a plumber is one of the most unsanitary occupations you can have and this is just another day at the office.did this same procedures before the pandemic,no plans to change anything now,other than now I,m carrying a spray bottle loaded with 91% rubbing alcohol 24/7.just wish I had more than 5 quarts on hand as it is getting almost impossible to restock now.


----------



## nitrofish1 (Apr 13, 2013)

this guy forgot his rubber gloves


----------



## nitrofish1 (Apr 13, 2013)

I posted that photo just for laughs . Please don't bite my hands off ! I have walleye to catch. A large amount of my fishing is done solo also. Tight lines to all


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey nightranger - check that 91% alcohol. Early on I read that 70% is better. the 91% evaporates too quickly to get in side the cell walls...........Not that I believe everything I ready, but worth investigating just to be safe.
Stay well!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I agree with the OP even though I do miss filling a seat from time to time to get some eyes. Hopefully this doesn't drag on too long and I can once again hitch a ride. Until then tight lines


----------



## Fish Commish (Sep 8, 2006)

Donkey says it best - Social distancing in a boat means no more than one household should be together in a boat! Or state / cities will shut boat ramps next!


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

I use 91% to clean flame sensors,sterilization is bonus


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth (Apr 13, 2004)

I agree with donkey also!


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

South Carolina governor just shut down all beaches and lakes and boat ramps in the state ,, said people are not doing social distancing...


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

I told my friend few weeks ago that they would shut our fishing down because of this stuff. At the time, I was just kidding and was just trying to get him going. God, now it seems that it possibly could happen. Good to hear from Donkey......he's a legend.


----------



## rml-l.erie (Mar 3, 2016)

good report mmtchell, with backup. if we stay smart , we can keep fishen


----------



## rml-l.erie (Mar 3, 2016)

we have to police our self and friends. please keep it singles and pairs in our boats. we are being watched very close. some places DNR - is hiding and observing. we can get thru this by being smart


----------



## rml-l.erie (Mar 3, 2016)

we have to police our self and friends. please keep it singles and pairs in our boats. we are being watched very close. some places DNR - is hiding and observing. we can get thru this by being smart.


----------



## laguna21 (Feb 16, 2010)

Wife goes with me so shouldn't be a problem, now we need to be careful launching and retrieving our boats at the ramp, would think they'll be watching there too


----------



## rml-l.erie (Mar 3, 2016)

here we go, and u wonder why , after liven here 63yrs , born and raised on lake erie,,,,,, I normally don't talk. its all yours boys. I AM ----- OUT----- have fun ------ was a nice start tho DONKEY


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

No reports today with all the rain and muddy water,, so chill out


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

It is GREAT that people are looking at this post and it appears that they agree with it. If we don't police ourselves and stop going out in big groups and posting pictures of them just to pat ourselves on the back we will all be sitting at home WISHING those that were would have kept it to what it should have been and not posted what they were doing wrong. My lake Erie report fished solo out of Geneva twice some marks no takers


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

South Carolina's beaches are an international tourist draw and destination. Ohio's....are not. The out of state fishermen that we have now pales in comparison to Myrtle Beach, Hilton Head, etc.
Totally different set of facts and goals, IMHO.
A little common sense always goes a long way, though.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Whether you take it seriously or not, our government does! They will shut it down like other states


----------



## rml-l.erie (Mar 3, 2016)

rite on brother,its serious ,we b smart, it will work out--------- by the way, the wingnut removed his post, aint that sumthen


----------



## rml-l.erie (Mar 3, 2016)

by the way, k can was hot jig bite today---- the best is still to come


----------



## laguna21 (Feb 16, 2010)

rml-l.erie said:


> rite on brother,its serious ,we b smart, it will work out--------- by the way, the wingnut removed his post, aint that sumthen


This site has a neat ignore feature so I said bye bye! Anyhow, I'll post when we get to go like I always do. Our governor isn't messing around and when he views what some are doing as dangerous....


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

donkey said:


> Whether you take it seriously or not, our government does! They will shut it down like other states


You have posted an opinion, and a valid one at that.
Having said that, your attempt to constantly tell people what to do and force their actions or decisions is, in some ways, more frightening than the virus itself.
You are NOT God. You are NOT the Governor. You do NOT get to tell people how to live their life if they are otherwise acting within the confines of the Law and within our current Virus protection protocol.
Your initial post had a lot of merit it to. However, your babysitting and the perception that YOU can tell people what to do is not warranted, IMHO.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm overdosed on corona, put a bullet in me


----------

